# no pcv connection on my motor



## 67goat56 (Mar 6, 2009)

hey-I have a 400 in my 67. motor rebuilt in 05. (car had a 350 in it when I bought it). only 250 miles on engine (work on it more than I drive it). Drove it last weekend, for a hour or so. When I got home, I left the car running to check my trans fluid. Before I could turn off the car, the engine idled down (didn't die) and the oil pressure dropped from 40 to 25 and then engine idled normal and oil p went back to normal. Did this over and over, so I turned it off. A friend suggested I check my pcv, to my surprise didn't have one. never thought to check when the engine was put back in the car. Is this the reason for problem. I'm a lousy mechanic.
thanks---kevin


----------

